# Polished Bliss vs Audi Q7 V6 S-Line



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

First major detail of 2007 for us, and what a big one it was - I knew Q7's were big, but my god, they are HUGE! And now I want one! The story behind this one: the soon to be owner has had previous new cars delivered in poor condition by various dealerships in Aberdeen, so this time he passed on the lifetime treament option at £250 and called us in instead. We were all hoping for a simple protection detail, but as always, some surprises were in store.

I have to say at this point the Audi dealership were very difficult to work with - in fairness to them although they have a very fancy showroom, the space reserved for valeting is tiny and poorly equipped in comparison, and they didn't really understand what a detail was compared to the normal half hour to hour they allocate to new car preparation. Only after 9 hours of seeing us graft away did they understand. We were also lucky that the area they had in mind for us to work was turned into a building site yesterday, so we got to work in the new car delivery bay - where we should have been put to start with; the head salesman thought the site of us working in front of customers was a bad thing, so wasn't keen... but by the end of the day I think maybe they now understand what we do a little better!

Ok, onto the detail. At our instruction, we were handed the car unwashed and with all the wraps and transport wax intact...










First job was to remove the wraps, and then treat the entire exterior to a friendly degreaser to remove all of the transport wax. We then foamed the exterior with shampoo, washed with two buckets and mitts, foamed again, cleaned the wheels using a pH neutral cleaner, rinsed and dried...



















The car was then moved to the presentation area, and a paint inspection was conducted. 75 measurements with our Posititector 6000 gave the following data: average paint thickness on all metal panels of 109 microns, with a minimum of 72 microns (front wings  ) and a maximum of 138 microns, with a standard deviation of 14 microns across the whole car. Plenty of orange peel too, and sadly, defects, in the form of various random scuffs and scratches under the areas that had been covered in wraps, plus a hologram on the rear passenger side door. Oh poo...



















So, out with the Makita, PC and the finishing polishes, and after some light polishing work to almost all of the panels, 100% correction...



















Then we moved on to the protection aspect, firstly by cleansing the paint (all major panels and shuts) and laying down a basecoat of tough acrylic protection, and then by finishing with Zymol Carbon, to add wetness and further bring out the flake. The wheels were treated to multiple coats of a wheel sealant, the tyres dressed and all plastics treated with a protective dressing (including under the bonnet). The interior was then stripped of all the protective wraps and given a basic interior detail. Finally, the mats were put in place, the alloys finished off by adding the bolt covers and centre caps and everything checked over carefully to ensure a perfect finish...
































































So, 9 hours work, fun and games to boot, but we got there in the end. The soon to be owner is collecting it first thing tomorrow, and the dealership have been instructed not to dust it down beforehand, just in case. Goes without saying that if you ever work at a dealership you need to have in place full trade insurance, and our thanks go to AndyC for helping us to arrange this at the end of last year - a true gent, and an insurance wizard. :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lovely work guys!


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Excellent Brill...

Funny the depth of paint, Mine and Glyn's is a lot more.

They had removed the white wrapper on my car ... but not much more ... so at least they did not damage it

What did you ise on the engine plastic ?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent work guys:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 

Dealers didnt want any of the other cars doing then?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome job guy's.

I cant believe certain car makers feel that they can let new cars out of the showroom with defects, truly shocking.

What an honest set of photo's to compliment your write up. A lovely job:thumb:


----------



## matty_corsa (Dec 19, 2006)

very nice work indeed lad


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

im in love with that car!

think i may have found a replacement for the A6 when the time comes

good work fellas!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Alex L said:


> Excellent work guys:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Dealers didnt want any of the other cars doing then?


Lol, we didn't want to push our luck, but my god, some of the showroom cars had some seriously bad defects... and dirty arches, etc.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good work there guys, a great finish on the black there... :thumb: 

Hopefully the dealer will have learnt a few things baout the state new vehicles should be presented to their owners in, especailly the prices some of these cars go for.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

i dont want to be an Arzehole but 9hours lol the car was brand new lol, how long is it to do an old car lol, but a really nice job


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Old cars have taken us up to 20 hours before now! Doing it right takes time, what more can I say?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

riz said:


> i dont want to be an Arzehole but 9hours lol the car was brand new lol, how long is it to do an old car lol, but a really nice job


When I was working with PC, it took me three full days to thoroughly de-swirl a ten year old Auid A4 - simply becuase to get the paint they way I wanted it, that was the length of time it took...

I'm not surprised it took 9 hours to prep the Q7, as to get a crystal sharp finish like that takes a lot of time, and care... detailing is always something thats best to take a long time on to get it spot on.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

how come there are soo many detailers north of the border? lol u lot/Chem guys and there are more, lol, i find it funny that audi let u in to clean the car,the £250 is that supaguard or summat?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice gents, looks perfect!

I am sure he will be very happy tomorrow.


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

maybe i wont get a pc, with all this time spent lol



Dave KG said:


> When I was working with PC, it took me three full days to thoroughly de-swirl a ten year old Auid A4 - simply becuase to get the paint they way I wanted it, that was the length of time it took...
> 
> I'm not surprised it took 9 hours to prep the Q7, as to get a crystal sharp finish like that takes a lot of time, and care... detailing is always something thats best to take a long time on to get it spot on.


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

Good job chaps, wanna come down south and do an MGF?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

riz said:


> maybe i wont get a pc, with all this time spent lol


If you want to get a finish that is spot on, with defects thoroughly removed and a crystal sharp finish, then it really does take a lot of time and patience... if you rush a finish, you leave behind some swirls and also if you rush by rotary you leave holograms which look awful... As said, to get it right, detailing takes time and patience and the pro detailers you see posting in here all take the best part of a day by rotary to do full paintwork correction on a car, and by PC it can take even longer especially on badlt marred hard paint.

Anyways, back on topic, great work on the Q7 there guys, 9 hours well spent. :thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Great job guys!

Everything looks spot on, paintwork is so clear :thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Great work, write up and pics Rich, I've been waiting all day to see how it came out, and was well worth the wait, thanks 



riz said:


> maybe i wont get a pc, with all this time spent lol


Difference between a hobbyist and a true professional.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

good job. saw the owner asking who to choose on TSN.

when you say full trade insurance? how does this differ to the £1m PLI insurance i have (that basically covers nothing on a car im working on... how dumb is that!!)?

cheers

Nathan


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Very nice gents, looks perfect!
> 
> I am sure he will be very happy tomorrow.


Thanks again for the referral Neil 



Stampy said:


> Good job chaps, wanna come down south and do an MGF?


of course, travel expenses on top mind  

Just been past the dealers on the way home from the girlfriends and the car is still sat in the hand-over bay, so looks like they listened to our instructions and havent touched it! (fingers crossed!)


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

I think it looks great, and definetly 9 hours well spent. I think the main reason the dealers let the cars go is if you go up to some random person and say "whats a swirl mark" they wont have a clue!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> I'm not surprised it took 9 hours to prep the Q7, as to get a crystal sharp finish like that takes a lot of time, and care... detailing is always something thats best to take a long time on to get it spot on.


spot on Dave, glad to see someone that knows what they're talking about 



riz said:


> maybe i wont get a pc, with all this time spent lol


maybe you're in the wrong place if you dont appreciate the full "details" of a detail?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Moddie said:


> I think it looks great, and definetly 9 hours well spent. I think the main reason the dealers let the cars go is if you go up to some random person and say "whats a swirl mark" they wont have a clue!!


That and its all about quantity rather than quality, they just wouldnt be able to hand over as many cars per day if they were all being detailed to perfection.

Their ignorance is pretty damn annoying at times though, but we can do nothing except carry on doing our best


----------



## Stampy (Mar 1, 2006)

Really ,really top work guys, you two seem to be turning out some truly inspiring work recently 

Clark, perhaps I could drive up and kip in Rich's stock room? :lol:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

> treat the entire exterior to a friendly degreaser to remove all of the transport wax. We then foamed the exterior with shampoo,


Top Reading and Great Detailing Job presented...World Class :thumb: :thumb:

now for the doubts  , what degreaser did u used and shampoo???


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> good job. saw the owner asking who to choose on TSN.
> 
> when you say full trade insurance? how does this differ to the £1m PLI insurance i have (that basically covers nothing on a car im working on... how dumb is that!!)?
> 
> ...


your question hasnt gone un-noticed mate, i'll let Rich (or AndyC) answer it as they will do a better job than me


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Stampy said:


> Really ,really top work guys, you two seem to be turning out some truly inspiring work recently
> 
> Clark, perhaps I could drive up and kip in Rich's stock room? :lol:


trust me, there is NO room what so ever in that stock room! lol


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Racer said:


> Top Reading and Great Detailing Job presented...World Class :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> now for the doubts  , what degreaser did u used and shampoo???


you have PM


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm not surprised you were there for so long, it's huge but the results are well worth it! 

Quality work as always guys. :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Off to a great start in 2007 guys, top work as usual


----------



## chris.g_clio (Oct 22, 2006)

That looks fantastic! what a great finish that is! awesome looking car too.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Lol, we didn't want to push our luck, but my god, some of the showroom cars had some seriously bad defects... and dirty arches, etc.


Having worked in the motor trade (VW & Audi) for the last 19 years, I have to say that I'm still amazed at how poor car dealerships really are at
preparing cars.

The current dealership that I work in provide a customer's brand new car with its first wash via........

An Automatic car wash -- complete with swirlomatic brush's :doublesho

I've seen it all -- dirty wash water - sometimes that wll have been used for over 20 cars. Chamois leathers that you or I would not use to clean wheels, and some of the attempts at machine polishing :doublesho

I am pleased to say that the previous Audi dealership I worked for were just starting to see the light when I left - they were using clay on new cars to prep the paintwork and were carefull to change chamois / sponges regularly, they also stopped using the harsh TFR they previously used - which would literaly fade VAG red paint on contact !!

Wonderfull job on the Q7!!! It's a wonderfull vehicle, I would imagine the dealership found it a little difficult -- they would normally not expect to spend much more the 1.5 hours on a vehicle that size - and of course they didnt get the additional profit from the lifeshine kit.

Buy I would imagine that the work that you did was not massively different to what they would have charged - but a much better and probably longer lasting result:thumb:


----------



## Z06-Goose (Dec 21, 2006)

Excellent review. I truly enjoyed reading it. :thumb: 
Goose-


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

One word AWESOME


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> good job. saw the owner asking who to choose on TSN.
> 
> when you say full trade insurance? how does this differ to the £1m PLI insurance i have (that basically covers nothing on a car im working on... how dumb is that!!)?
> 
> ...


Hard to know, as I'm not familiar with PLI's products, but what we have is a bespoke motor trade policy tailored to our needs, covering both aspects of the Polished Bliss enterprise, i.e. online sales and detailing. We are covered for stock/contents, public liability, the cars we are working on, and my car is also on the policy, meaning Clark and I can both drive it for business use. At the moment we have left off road risks due to the cost, but once into the new unit this will be added to we can operate a pick up/drop off service in our local area. If you are unhappy with your current policy, I recommend speaking with AndyC, he's been no end of a help, and I can't recommend him highly enough.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks fantastic!

Superb effort guys:thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic, Top Work, Awesome Car! :thumb:


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

Clark said:


> spot on Dave, glad to see someone that knows what they're talking about
> 
> maybe you're in the wrong place if you dont appreciate the full "details" of a detail?


oi matey i aprreciate a full detail, maybe people from aberdeen dont have a sense of humour eh? as some1 said in prev post difference from a hobbyist and a professional


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Lol, we didn't want to push our luck, but my god, some of the showroom cars had some seriously bad defects... and dirty arches, etc.


Just wanna say bloody top work. The owner of the Q7 obviously has his head screwed on. I feel that he has got an absolute bargain getting you guys to maintain and correct his car. Looks awesome.

On a different note:

The Audi garage in Aberdeen is shocking. As you say, there are cars in there with major defects that are brand new. Last time I was in there was a new TT in red - shocking state of affairs for a new car.

I also remember when there was a red RS4 in the showroom and the salesman basically told me that everyone at the garage had taking it out for a good blast (delivery miles??)

It is disgusting that cars of tis nature have such a poor paint finish.
All the cars in our drive have orange peel, 2x BMW, one Ford. What is up with that?

If anyone has seen Overhaulin' on Discovery Real Time (250), you will see some PROPER paint jobs going down.

Rant over. Top job boys.


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

Awesome work guys (as usual) every dealer in the country should be sending cars out like that... a detailer at every dealership should be the law...


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

really enjoyed reading your write up - the Q7's are absolutely enormous so no wonder it took so long.

it's terrible that a customer buying a brand new car cannot expect the bodywork to be in top condition, but i bet that this new owner will be over the moon when he picks it up.

excellent work.


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Great results and write up!

You've definately given that car the best start to it's life possible, and I'm sure the owner will be over the moon!

Hope you can maintain this impressive level or workmanship throughout 2007 ... (tbh i'm sure it will only get better if that's even possible )


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Skodaw said:


> Having worked in the motor trade (VW & Audi) for the last 19 years, I have to say that I'm still amazed at how poor car dealerships really are at
> preparing cars.
> 
> The current dealership that I work in provide a customer's brand new car with its first wash via........
> ...


Yes, VW Birmingham have one too 

On the Q7, excellent work there chaps, the usual high PB workmanship :thumb:


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

Absolutely amazing work there  I really couldnt say anymore!


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

WOW!

Beautiful work, car, and dealership!

You must really enjoy your work. I know you do in fact!


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Great detail, surprises me the number of defects you find on a new car, and the low readings on the front wings.

I hope the new owners pleased with the results I would be.

Yes Q7's are huge!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Sweet looking paint, but when it´s a new car I wasn´t expecting anything else. The owner must be very happy when was getting the car.


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

Very good job as always. Thats what i want my car like Clark not bothered about my dads lol


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Great finish lads :thumb: not much else to say 

Sat :thumb:


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

bet the dealer thought what on earth!! cracking work as usual guys. I was at a dealers the other day, picking my car up from a service and i had a good look at the cars in the show room and the finishes were quite poor. And there was a car outside, brand new ready for collection and it was covered in surface swirls! The cars were all lacking in depth and warmth, i would have love to have been let loose in there!!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

How do they get a hologram on a new car? What could have caused that?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

ardandy said:


> How do they get a hologram on a new car? What could have caused that?


Anything mate, being wiped down with a cloth, rubbed up against, someones hand pretty much any contact with paint can impart marring resulting in a holographic apperance.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is really great work with fantastic results:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

ZSimon said:


> Very good job as always. Thats what i want my car like Clark not bothered about my dads lol


We'll do our best


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Skodaw said:


> Having worked in the motor trade (VW & Audi) for the last 19 years, I have to say that I'm still amazed at how poor car dealerships really are at
> preparing cars.
> 
> The current dealership that I work in provide a customer's brand new car with its first wash via........
> ...


same thing used to happen when i worked at VW, to be honest i didnt like being at the Audi Dealership yesterday as it reminded me of the time i spent just up the road with the Volkswagen bunch, much happier doing the detailing now though


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I am dreading picking the new car up in March.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Anthony said:


> I am dreading picking the new car up in March.


Get them told how it should be then mate, pick it up yourself with the protective wrapping on and detail it on your own, thats what i'd do if it were my car, end of the day its your money so you should get to call the shots


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Anthony said:


> I am dreading picking the new car up in March.





Clark said:


> Get them told how it should be then mate, pick it up yourself with the protective wrapping on and detail it on your own, thats what i'd do if it were my car, end of the day its your money so you should get to call the shots


Definately, when I picked up my New Skoda last March I wished I'd told them to leave it alone -- wasnt badly marked or anything but there was polish residue all over the place


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Skodaw said:


> Definately, when I picked up my New Skoda last March I wished I'd told them to leave it alone -- wasnt badly marked or anything but there was polish residue all over the place


When we were finishing off the car yesterday my mate who's one of the mechanics there was telling me about the valeters. Out of 6 Valeters there was 1 Scottish guy, the rest were all Polish...


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Skodaw said:


> Definately, when I picked up my New Skoda last March I wished I'd told them to leave it alone -- wasnt badly marked or anything but there was polish residue all over the place


Good point here

Originally Posted by AndyC 
You know what? I'd personally let a dealership prepare my car and remove any transit muck THEN I'd inspect the car under halogens before signing to accept delivery AT THE DEALERSHIP as you should rightly expect pretty much perfect paint on a brand new car; if you don't get it, reject the car straight off.

Far easier than finding damage at home and then trying to rectify it and then trying to argue it out with the dealer - trust me, I went through this with Renault on a brand new Laguna with pink paint (JohnnyO can vouch for the state it was in - it's how we originally met!) and got nowhere other than a respray on the bonnet.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Very true, good point raised by Andy (again! lol)


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Hard to know, as I'm not familiar with PLI's products, but what we have is a bespoke motor trade policy tailored to our needs, covering both aspects of the Polished Bliss enterprise, i.e. online sales and detailing. We are covered for stock/contents, public liability, the cars we are working on, and my car is also on the policy, meaning Clark and I can both drive it for business use. At the moment we have left off road risks due to the cost, but once into the new unit this will be added to we can operate a pick up/drop off service in our local area. If you are unhappy with your current policy, I recommend speaking with AndyC, he's been no end of a help, and I can't recommend him highly enough.


most interesting part there is "cars we are working on"

from research in the past it seems this was impossible to do?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> most interesting part there is "cars we are working on"
> 
> from research in the past it seems this was impossible to do?


Speak to AndyC mate, as Rich said, he's a top guy and will certainly be able to answer any questions you have


----------



## miniandy (Apr 3, 2006)

Clark - next time I'm up (or you're down?) can you fit me in again?

I gave you mega praise on TSN!

Andy :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

miniandy said:


> Clark - next time I'm up (or you're down?) can you fit me in again?
> 
> I gave you mega praise on TSN!
> 
> Andy :thumb:


Of course mate, give me a shout on here or on bebo lol

or PM me for my mob number 

Thanks for the link  :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looks excellent chaps, i do like those


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

the problem is when my audi arrived it has cobwebbing, not suprising cause my solid black is very easy to cobweb. But after pointing out to the dealer he reckoned none of his men could "mop" it to any standard....


its a lose lose situation


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Did you think about rejecting it?


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

excellent work guys top top professionals:thumb: 

understand the dealer constraints but spending that amount of cash demands that sort of finish

well done chaps!!!

cant understand some of the earlier comments having read the full post
please not more wind up merchants nuff said ( please delete edit if anyway confrontational mods)


----------



## Andy947 (Sep 25, 2006)

Was tempted to go in past and have a look at this car in the showroom, but got an **** of a cold.

Nice work.

Thing to remember, a 'new' car may have been built many months ago and stood around, been shipped from place to place. My 22mile polo had some serious dirt on the paint that the clay bar removed LOL


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Andy947 said:


> Was tempted to go in past and have a look at this car in the showroom, but got an **** of a cold.
> 
> Nice work.
> 
> Thing to remember, a 'new' car may have been built many months ago and stood around, been shipped from place to place. My 22mile polo had some serious dirt on the paint that the clay bar removed LOL


Was that a factory order?

My partners new car was a factory order and had serious clay removal, i wish at the time i had rejected it. I wont happen again


----------



## el_corpo (Aug 22, 2006)

Wicked job chaps, saw a Q7 today, they are massive but the design seems to mask the size well IMO. Had an experience with my local BMW dealer when I took my car in for warranty work. Car put through automatic washer - not a happy chappy about that (swirls everywhere plus some interesting scratches on the bonnet).


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

ardandy said:


> How do they get a hologram on a new car? What could have caused that?


This one looked like a rotary hologram from the production line (post painting defect removal, i.e. nibs, runs, etc), it was the typical size of a production line pad, and very round indeed!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> most interesting part there is "cars we are working on"
> 
> from research in the past it seems this was impossible to do?


No, you just need to speak to the right broker - our policy is provided by Aston Scott, and underwritten by Norwich Union.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

el_corpo said:


> Wicked job chaps, saw a Q7 today, they are massive but the design seems to mask the size well IMO. Had an experience with my local BMW dealer when I took my car in for warranty work. Car put through automatic washer - not a happy chappy about that (swirls everywhere plus some interesting scratches on the bonnet).


:doublesho If that was me, I'd be billing them for a correction detail!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Anthony said:


> Did you think about rejecting it?


its didnt cross my mind, after the 3 month waiting list


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

andyollie said:


> its didnt cross my mind, after the 3 month waiting list


All sorted now i guess


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

By the way Andy's Audi looks, he more than sorted it out!

That is a sorry state to be selling a brand new car in, though you guys really made it look superb! Love the Q7. Out of curiosity, did the dealership comment at all on your detail?


On a related note, I left my Polo in for a service with a VW dealer one morning about a month ago, I had cleaned it the day before, so it wasn't overly dirty. Came back that afternoon to find they had washed it, by the looks of the swirls with a washmitt made out of glass, and a basin, not a bucket. Didn't even dry it either, (glad they didnt, probably would have used toilet roll or something) which left awful watermarks on it! i completely forgot to tell them not to wash it! Besides, they charged £55 for 5 litres of oil, so thats two reasons I'll not be back to them!

Anyway, really good job on the Q7 lads, impressive!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers for the kind words folks. The sales chaps were quite staggered by the length of time we spent on the car, and did comment on the finish at the end. I phoned the customer this evening to check delivery went okay today, and he confirmed the car was as we left it, and perfect. He also said the sales chaps commented again on the finish today when they saw the car in daylight. Happy days!


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Awesome work fellas, agreed dealerships present there cars in a terrible condition.

Im not personnally impressed with the spec or engine options with the Q7, I think its a bit of a dog to be honest, it will never match the X5 and the Rangey for class, and thats from me an Audi worshipper LOL

Great Work.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers Glen, about time they dropped the V10 TDI from the Toureg in it methinks!


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Heh heh now your talking !!

I'l have you guys up to tackle my RS6 again soon, Think il post in your area of the forum.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool, diary's getting busy, but it won't need a lot this time (I hope! :lol: ).


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

lmao ! Cant be much paint left on her anyway !


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

amazing work! the finish is flawless!! time and money well spent! awsome!!


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

seems the 250 for the dealer to put that diamond bright or whatever on it should be better spent. When i picked my car up from Speccy cars or Aberdeen Audi if you like the polish boys were hoovering a couple cars and had the extension over the bonnets or other cars to reach where they were working. I told them not to touch mine before i collected it but they did plus it was in the showroom for a day. Hopefully its not too bad


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Cheers Glen, about time they dropped the V10 TDI from the Toureg in it methinks!


V10 pah --- they are going to put a 6.0 V12 TDi in it:doublesho












Audi UK Press Dept said:


> *The Audi Diesel Engines*
> *Pure Power*
> 
> *An output of 368 kW/500 bhp and 1,000 Nm of torque - Audi is unveiling an engine which sets new standards in the diesel sector. The majestic V12 TDI power unit with its capacity of six litres endows the high-performance Audi Q7 SUV with sports car credentials. It is the harbinger of a wide-scale model initiative, as Audi seeks to make major inroads into the US market with its diesel models - courtesy of a new emission control technology which cuts emissions drastically.*
> ...


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh my... I need one of them... and I even like it in white with the chrome rims! Please god let my hard work pay off...


----------



## williethefish (Dec 10, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Cheers for the kind words folks. The sales chaps were quite staggered by the length of time we spent on the car, and did comment on the finish at the end. I phoned the customer this evening to check delivery went okay today, and he confirmed the car was as we left it, and perfect. He also said the sales chaps commented again on the finish today when they saw the car in daylight. Happy days!


Hopefully a new side to the buisness!!

Beautiful work as usual on a beautiful beast.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent work as usual guys, must have been quite nice to work in a dealership, good business exposure too! 9 hours is nothing on a vehicle that size, as mentioned quality takes time, especially when your reputation rests on the end results.


----------



## kendz (May 22, 2006)

Fantastic work, and what an interesting read in view of the location and scenario! Mind you, I don't think there's been a 'Polished Bliss vs.' write up that hasn't both amazed me and inspired me, with the attention to detail you guys give.

:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Oh my... I need one of them... and I even like it in white with the chrome rims! Please god let my hard work pay off...


if you have chrome rims i'll slap you silly.

They look tacky, some nice big BBS's would be better 

Thanks for all the ace comments guys


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Lol, I should have been a pimp! I'm just a chav at heart. :lol:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks excellent lads :thumb:  

OT - I plan to do an article on insurance in the business section at some point when I have some spare time - so about mid 2008 at this rate :wall:


----------



## stitcher (Jan 10, 2007)

1st post here,

Thanks for all the comments on my Q7, thankfully mostly positive ! 

Thanks again to Rich and Clark for the awesome job they did under very difficult circumstances, most people would have just walked away from the job after the s**t you had to put up with from the dealer.

Hopefully this opens up a new line of work for you after the impression you've now created at Aberdeen Audi


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

stitcher said:


> 1st post here,
> 
> Thanks for all the comments on my Q7, thankfully mostly positive !
> 
> ...


Thanks again mate,

I'm pleasantly surprised at Audi's reaction. We both expected alot of bad mouthing after they'd finally got us off their premises but it seems like they were genuinely impressed (hopefully anyways!) once we had gone so that can only be a good thing i guess :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

WOW fancy comming over to NI to do the wife's when it arrives!!!!! STILL WAITING!!! 

great job. any tips u could pass on when mine arrives or what to look out 4?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

just inspect every panel very closely before accepting the car mate, it would surprise you what goes on before your car is presented to you.

The Q7 actually had the majority of its defects *under* the wraps and the roof had 2 or 3 scuffs that luckily polished out pretty easily


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Clark. I will give it a good lock over pref. before the PDI


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Stunning Finish 

Just re-read it ... I was wondering what you used as a Pre LSP Cleaner ?


----------



## stevenh (Sep 23, 2006)

Am I the only one who finds it funny using Polish people to apply...polish :lol:

The simple things...

Great works and write-up guys!


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

> First major detail of 2007 for us


...and what a start.

The standard of work very much up to the high quality I've come to expect from yourselves. Fantastic finish there, all the best for 2007.

Oh and 9 hours on a car like that is nothing. Christ, I spent 3 months on a Vauxhall Vectra :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Tyler Owen said:


> Stunning Finish
> 
> Just re-read it ... I was wondering what you used as a Pre LSP Cleaner ?


you have PM 

-well you would if you clear out your PM box


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

Cleaned out


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, bet the customer is now going to be over the moon, that looks stunning, great job guys!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Thomas-182 said:


> Wow, bet the customer is now going to be over the moon, that looks stunning, great job guys!


the owner replied on the previous page mate


----------



## kendz (May 22, 2006)

Clark/Rich i'm also very interested in what cleansing product was used pre 'tough acrylic protection' is it too cheeky to ask?

Ta

Matt


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

9 hours on that is very respectable,:thumb: ive spent 3 hours on a bonnet before ,c*** of a job,did you do the roof off some steps clarky boy,it looks quite high up. nice work again matey


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

kendz said:


> Clark/Rich i'm also very interested in what cleansing product was used pre 'tough acrylic protection' is it too cheeky to ask?
> 
> Ta
> 
> Matt


you have PM 



BIG BAVARIAN said:


> 9 hours on that is very respectable,:thumb: ive spent 3 hours on a bonnet before ,c*** of a job,did you do the roof off some steps clarky boy,it looks quite high up. nice work again matey


Yep Rich has some nice fold away steps that came in handy, couldnt have Rotaried the roof without them


----------



## stuupnorth (May 30, 2006)

*shampoo*

Hi Clark
Great job on the Audi,as always.
I hope you don't mind me asking what did
you use for shampoo in the 'Gilmour' or is it top secret LOL:lol:

Stu


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Stu, you have a pm.


----------

